# Hey guys :)



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

Australian based, I really wanna get into archery and eventually graduate into hunting but mainly do a lot of target practice over the following months after I get my bow. Firstly how is everyone who's reading this and second could you recommend an Australian based bow company that produce decent gear for around $300-500 ?


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome to the Archery addiction! All good here, how's it down under? I bought my 1st modern compound few months ago and at 1st was blown away by the prices of a decent Bow setup. Especially if hunting is ur future plan IMO u don't wanna waste $$ on a cheap setup than spend more later to get smtg good. I'd go for smtg decent off the batt, and in my own experience where I live there was nothing worth buying at the price point u stated. If I were u and had a budget of $500-600 I'd look used u can find a couple yr old bow that sold for $1000,00 new and get it all set up ready to rock for what u wanna spend! Good luck man hope u find smtg good! If u can, post a pic of what u end up with I'd b curious to see it.


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

As for Austraian based, I got nothing on that. All I know about Austraia is the women r beautiful and literally everything can and wants to kill u lol... Again welcome aboard to the amazing world of Archery ur Gona LOVE it!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* ThaMaoriGuy.*














.


----------



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

2wheels1love said:


> As for Austraian based, I got nothing on that. All I know about Austraia is the women r beautiful and literally everything can and wants to kill u lol... Again welcome aboard to the amazing world of Archery ur Gona LOVE it!


Hahahaha you're not wrong, even the beautiful women wanna kill you. I'm kidding but yeah you've gotta be diligent when hiking man snakes everywhere


----------



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

2wheels1love said:


> Welcome to the Archery addiction! All good here, how's it down under? I bought my 1st modern compound few months ago and at 1st was blown away by the prices of a decent Bow setup. Especially if hunting is ur future plan IMO u don't wanna waste $$ on a cheap setup than spend more later to get smtg good. I'd go for smtg decent off the batt, and in my own experience where I live there was nothing worth buying at the price point u stated. If I were u and had a budget of $500-600 I'd look used u can find a couple yr old bow that sold for $1000,00 new and get it all set up ready to rock for what u wanna spend! Good luck man hope u find smtg good! If u can, post a pic of what u end up with I'd b curious to see it.


No worries man I'll have a look around and have a good read through the forums and see what I can find.. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

There are lots of quality archery shops around. Just check a few of them out.


----------



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

Tim Roberts said:


> There are lots of quality archery shops around. Just check a few of them out.


Okay no worries, have you heard of apex hunting ?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ThaMaoriGuy said:


> Okay no worries, have you heard of apex hunting ?


I have. Don't know anything about them. Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

Tim Roberts said:


> I have. Don't know anything about them. Whereabouts are you based?


 Sydney dude, don't really know a lot but might have a look at some hunting shops this weekend just don't wanna get something over priced and useless


----------



## RED_ZX (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome fellow Aussie!

Are you looking at shooting compound, recurve or longbow?

If compound, it is sound advice above to buy something used.

I have not heard good reports on Apex Hunting. All informed info on them has been that they are for the impulse buyers who do not really know what they are looking for and do not know what is good/bad.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ThaMaoriGuy said:


> Sydney dude, don't really know a lot but might have a look at some hunting shops this weekend just don't wanna get something over priced and useless


Have a good look around and try things before you spend big money. Get to the shops that have Archery expertise in helping you get the right gear.


----------



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

Tim Roberts said:


> Have a good look around and try things before you spend big money. Get to the shops that have Archery expertise in helping you get the right gear.


Thanks for the advice will do mate


----------

